# Fresh Beeswax Candles!



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We have a fresh batch of beeswax candles ready. It is a good batch of wax this year -very fragrant and a nice golden yellow color. Right now we have tealights and large 2 oz. votives ready. 

We're going to dip some of our famous settler's candles soon! Some of our listings have free shipping. See our Etsy page for details!


----------



## Honeymoon Acres (Nov 9, 2009)

Love the scent of beeswax candles! What is a settler's candle?


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Settlers candles... some call them pioneer candles. We dip them in pairs without fancy equipment, so they look old fashioned, and they burn great. Each one is imperfect, and folks seem to like them that way.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Do the tea lights have lids?


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

freegal said:


> Do the tea lights have lids?


No, they don't have lids. They come in a polycarbonate cup. We burn them in a small glass tea light holder. You can use a votive cup also. They are great for decorating, during power outages, or just to brighten up a gloomy day.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Some folks like tealights without the cups. Our beeswax tealight candles are available without cups, by request. Just ask.


----------

